# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > سبعة دقائق >  >  الحلقة الرابعة من برنامج سبعة دقائق

## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
نعتذرعن التاخير اليوم ونتشرف بالمواصلة معكم في برنامج سبعة دقائق 
والحلقة اليوم بعنوان الحب والخيال
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*للخيال تأثير كبير
تحدثنا من قبل عن الحب والالم والحب والمتعة 
ولكن كيف نتحكم بالالم والمتعة
نشوف نماذج
سمعتو عن الحمل الكاذب
والله يا استاذ ايوة
اها كلمنا عنو 
والله حسب العندي انو تكون امراة عاقر وبسبب الضغط العليها من اهلها واهل زوجها تتمني انها حامل وبعد فترة تكرر انا حامل انا حامل وبعد فترة تصدق انها فعلا حامل وبطنها بتكبر ذي المراة الحامل بالضبط وتمشي الدكتور ويقول ليها بعد الكشف انو بطنها ما فيها جنين ، وبعد ما يقول ليها الكلام دة بطنها بترجع طبيعية ذي ما كانت   
عباس بن فرناس بن فرناس هو البادئ لفكرة الطيران رغم موته ولكن اعطي البداية لامكانية الانسان للطيران من خلال خياله ، واليوم نري الطائرات 
نيوتن : مكتشف الجاذبية الارضية بخياله لماذا تسقط الاشياء ولا ترتفع لاعلي .
نحن نخاف من الخيال
في بعض من الاحيان نحن نخاف من خيالنا وليس الحقيقة 
فمثلا عند الليل وعندما نكون في الغرفة ومعنا اطفال وفجاة تقطع الكهرباء يخاف بعض الاطفال رغم ان الغرفة هي هي لم تختلف فالضوء فقط الانقطع ولكن خيالهم من الليل والظلام والبعاتي حيظهر ما اخافهم .
مثلا ايضا ان المعلم مشهور ان جلده حاااااااااار لذلك يتحاشاه الطلاب ويحاولون الابتعاد عنه لخيالاتهم عنه انه صعب 
وايضا يقال ابدا باجبن الناس حتي تهز اقوي من بالساحة هههههههههه  
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*نحن نحب الخيال
في بعض الاحيان نري بعض الشباب الحبيب يصف لك حبيبته الوهمية باوصاف من الصعب تواجدها في بنت واحدة ولكن خياله من اوهمه بهذا
ووقع الشاعر جميل في نفس الشرك فعندما لقي بثينة قال لها انتي لستي كما وصفك جميل فقالت له : هذا في خيال جميل
وتذكرون قي المحاضرة السابقة ليلي ومجنون ليلي 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الخيال والحب
هناك علاقتين بين الخيال والحب 

وذلك عندما تكون تريد التخلص من عادة سيئة تخيل انك ستفقد محبوب لديك مثلا اذا فعلت هذه المعصية قد اخسر زوجتي او خطيبتي بلاش دي ستخسر الجنة مما يقلل حبك لها وتركها.
وقس علي ذلك
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*العلاقة الثانية

وهذه عندما تكون تريد دافع لعمل شيئ صحيح ، تخيل انك اذا عملته ستجني محبوب لديك مثلا عندما ارتدي الحجاب سيكون زوجي مبسوط مني وهذا سيدخلني الجنة مما يحفزك علي الاستمرار
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ماذا نستفيد من هذه الفكرة :
*كثيرا من الاحيان نحب ما نتخيل وليس حقيقة
*تخيل ما تحب يعطيك دافع ويكسبك قدرة علي الاستمرار
*تخيل فقد ما تحب يساعدك علي تغيير السلوكيات الخاطئةتم بحمد الله
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لترك شيئ خاطيئ يجب ان تتخيل فقد حاجة تحبها شديد
مثلا اذا ما تركت فعلتك هذه ستفقد صديق العزيز اذا عرف بامرك
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

مشكور يا رائع علي المحاضرة القيمة ...

إذاً يجب علينا أن نجعل الخيال دافع لفعل الحسنات وترك المعاصي ...

جزاك الله خيراً أخي عيساوي ...

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابداااااااااااااااع ود عيساوي الرائع
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*نحن عندنا الخيال من الاغيار 

والاغيار هي كل شئ غير الله 

فاذا اردت ان تكسب حسناتك 

فاعلم ان كل شئ مخلوق 

بما فيه انت وحتى خيالك 

لذا يجب عليك ان تنظر لخالق الاشياء لتصل الى مرادك 

لذا الافضل هو التفُكر فاذا تفكرت في مخلوقات الله 

وعلمت ان الفعل له فاعل هو الله 

ارحت نفسك من عناء تحميلها ما ليس لك 

وارجعت كل شئ الى خالقه و ارتاحت نفسك 

وأصبت من الدرجات اعظمها 

والله تعالى أعلم 

جزاك الله خير فهذه لحظة تفُكر 
*

----------

